# Goodbye my lovely girl



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

You got sick and now you're gone. 10.5 years with you and it wasn't enough. I will miss you so much. I can't write more as I'm already crying.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Run free gorgeous


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So sorry for your loss x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sad 

So sorry for your loss


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry, a beautiful girl.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2019)

Oh I’m so sorry.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im really sorry to hear this.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

I am so sorry. RIP and run free sweetheart ❤


----------



## GerbilMom (Apr 2, 2019)

I feel so bad for you. May she rest in peace


----------



## Bugsys grandma (Aug 3, 2018)

So sad. Very sorry for your loss. 
Run free now beautiful girl.


----------



## Veronica Chapman (Dec 28, 2018)

Feeling your dreadful pain, so sorry for your loss dear Rose and family.


----------

